# DIY Cellar Doors Prop



## Props with Pops (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is our video showing how we built out motorized cellar door prop.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

great tutorial. Love the finished prop!


----------



## Props with Pops (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks @Malicious !


----------



## Hallowaddict (Jan 10, 2021)

Props with Pops said:


> Here is our video showing how we built out motorized cellar door prop.


I know the cost of buying a motor from a wrecking yard will be different at each location but could you tell what you paid and was it cheaper than buying from a website that sells for Halloween. Thank you.


----------

